# Long term let wanted in Alhaurin de la Torre



## .JD (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello,

I am moving to Spain with my wife and four children and have been told Alhaurin de la Torre is one of the best places to live?

We are looking for a 4 or 5 bedroom villa with a pool in walking distance of the town, ideally on an 11 month contract.

I realise it's holiday letting season as we are staying in a holiday let in Alhaurin el Grande at the moment. We need to find a property before the end of August so any help would be appreciated! 

John

PS: We lived in Spain 7 years ago so we are familiar with the rental process.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you tried these Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain or Property Directors | Contact Us / Estate Agents in Alhaurin de la Torre / Inmobilaria

Both are friends of mine and should be able to help???

Jo xxx


----------



## .JD (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Jo,

Yes I found their details on this forum, I emailed both but only Carmen replied, meeting her tomorrow to look at a few.

Haven't you've lived in alhaurin de la torre? If so, was it a good place to live?

I have two boys aged 14 & 12 and two girls aged 4 & 3.5 months. We use to live just outside Estacion at the foot of the mountians but it was quite isolated, you needed a car to get anywhere. It was not much of a problem then as we only had the boys and they where quite young so kept themselves busy on the land. As they are now a lot older, they would feel totally isolated in a similar situation - hence the walking distance from town.

We visited Malaga Instatuite of Technology (international school) yesterday, I was very impressed, we're hoping to send them there. Do you know of the school? What type of reputation does it have?

Sorry for all the questions Jo, only I've read quite a lot of your posts over the past few days and you appear to have a very good insight into most things Spain.

John


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.JD said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Yes I found their details on this forum, I emailed both but only Carmen replied, meeting her tomorrow to look at a few.
> 
> ...


MIT is a great school from what I've heard. I have several friends whose children went there from Sunlands (Catama Estacion!!), as that school went thru some changes a few years back!!!!! I wish I'd sent mine to MIT, but at the time we had to go with the IGCSEs mine were taking so we ended up in Benalmadena. But we looked around MIT and have since heard really good things

We lived in AdlT for the first couple of years in Spain and loved it, very clean, modern and friendly, mainly Spanish and mainly (at the time, I dont know now) affluent, lots of amenities, gym, healthcentre, parks etc. Close enough to the costas, close enough to the campos, close enough to the airport and IMO, the perfect amount of "nice"expats!!!!!

Carmen is lovely, tell her I said hi and tell her that I suggest she introduces you to "Maria" - she has three boys who go to MIT !!!!.............. oooohhh, I'm getting jealous lol!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Getting homesick Jo Jo? glorious sunny day here, je je :focus:


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi I have lived in Adlt for the last 8 years and love it. Its still quite affluent but you can see the crisis is beginning to hit some of the little shops are now starting to close although new one are still opening so the people are still trying to make a living. Its a great mix of mainly Spanish with a mixed expat community The Spanish are friendly and try to help where they can not much English spoken but plenty of sign language if needed lol. All in all a great place to live at least we think so !!


----------



## .JD (Aug 15, 2012)

stevelin said:


> Hi I have lived in Adlt for the last 8 years and love it. Its still quite affluent but you can see the crisis is beginning to hit some of the little shops are now starting to close although new one are still opening so the people are still trying to make a living. Its a great mix of mainly Spanish with a mixed expat community The Spanish are friendly and try to help where they can not much English spoken but plenty of sign language if needed lol. All in all a great place to live at least we think so !!


Hello,

We've been to see a few properties this am with Carmen but unfortunately none in ALDT. Looks like finding a 4 bedroom villa with a pool in walking distance from the town is going to be a challange.

We did see a nice house in Las Delicias it's surrounded by houses but I'm worried it's a bit remote, plus I noticed almost all houses have CCTV and alarms. Is anyone familiar with this area? If so, what's it like in comparison? 

Thanks!


----------



## .JD (Aug 15, 2012)

jojo said:


> MIT is a great school from what I've heard. I have several friends whose children went there from Sunlands (Catama Estacion!!), as that school went thru some changes a few years back!!!!! I wish I'd sent mine to MIT, but at the time we had to go with the IGCSEs mine were taking so we ended up in Benalmadena. But we looked around MIT and have since heard really good things
> 
> We lived in AdlT for the first couple of years in Spain and loved it, very clean, modern and friendly, mainly Spanish and mainly (at the time, I dont know now) affluent, lots of amenities, gym, healthcentre, parks etc. Close enough to the costas, close enough to the campos, close enough to the airport and IMO, the perfect amount of "nice"expats!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jo, thanks for the info! I said Hi to Carmen for you, she remembers you well


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

...have you tried going to ElPais site....use the English version to start and go to 'real estate' section. I have just used the filters (4 BR and Pool) on the left of the page and 17 homes came up

i am not sure if i am allowed to post links yet.....maybe I'm too young


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

....JD.... i hope this works !!

1 a 10 de 17 Viviendas en alquiler en Alhaurín de la torre, Málaga - Inmobiliaria EL PAÍS


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.JD said:


> Hello,
> 
> We've been to see a few properties this am with Carmen but unfortunately none in ALDT. Looks like finding a 4 bedroom villa with a pool in walking distance from the town is going to be a challange.
> 
> ...


Las Delicias is nearer to Coin than de la Torre isnt it?? It used to be "Britsville" when we lived in the area!! What you need is a place, either in Retamar, AdlT or up the lane near the garden Centre, Guzmans" - both of those are nice areas and within walking distance to the town. The Pinos estate is ok, altho too far away from town inless you get a place close to the entrance

Just my thoughts.

You could go to WVS properties (the other link I gave you), its the pink and yellow building almost opposite the tower/torre in the centre of town. Roger and Hayley, they could probably find you something. Set Hayley a task and she'll find what you want!!!
jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Or you could try Esme and Julia from Aris ( not sure if that correct spelling)there at the bottom of the village near the Post office. They've been here for years and know all there is to know about the area. I live on Pinos and I agree you really need a car as quite hilly and a bit far to walk to the village although there is a bus that runs round the urb. and into the village quite regularly.


----------



## .JD (Aug 15, 2012)

jojo said:


> Las Delicias is nearer to Coin than de la Torre isnt it?? It used to be "Britsville" when we lived in the area!! What you need is a place, either in Retamar, AdlT or up the lane near the garden Centre, Guzmans" - both of those are nice areas and within walking distance to the town. The Pinos estate is ok, altho too far away from town inless you get a place close to the entrance
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Hi Jo,

We accepted a house in Las Delicias. I spent the day in Adlt and found the people I encountered to be quite arrogant (spoke to people in two restaurants and a guy in the park), I got the impression I was viewed as just another brit! I think some Spanish people might be viewing British expats as Spanish job thieves, however that's not the case, my revenue is generated from within the UK and spent in Spain so if anything, I should be a good expat as I'm pushing foreign money into the Spanish economy. 

We revisited Las Delicias one evening and talked to some of the residents including the president of the estate and I think we have made a wise move. Its quite a bit cheaper than Adlt and with the cost of moving over and paying school fees we figured it would be best to keep costs low initially. 

Apparently this estate is 50% British and 50% Spanish (not sure how true that is) but I'm thinking, stay here for 11 months, that will give us time to pick up the language and the kids settle into school. We will also know the area a bit better and our finances will have recovered from the initial shock of relocation. At that point we might revisit Adlt.

Thanks for the help Jo, it was Carmen that sorted the house for us in record time! =)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.JD said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> We accepted a house in Las Delicias. I spent the day in Adlt and found the people I encountered to be quite arrogant (spoke to people in two restaurants and a guy in the park), I got the impression I was viewed as just another brit! I think some Spanish people might be viewing British expats as Spanish job thieves, however that's not the case, my revenue is generated from within the UK and spent in Spain so if anything, I should be a good expat as I'm pushing foreign money into the Spanish economy.
> 
> ...


I've just discovered another friend of mine moved to Las Delicias too and loves it. So maybe its ok!!! She has a daughter and is looking at moving schools for her. She was toying with St Anthonys, but it has a bad reputation I've heard. 

Small world!!

I hope you settle and any queries just ask

Jo xxx


----------

